# أرجوا من الجميع أو من له أي معلومات بلإجابة على سؤالي !!!



## Abdulelah (5 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

أنا أحد الطلاب المبتعثين من قبل وزارة التعليم العالي إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ذهبت إلى أمريكا لأدرس اللغة الإنجليزية وبعدها دراسة البكالوروس و الماجستير و إن شاء الله الدكتوراة. تخصصي هو الهندسة الصناعية أخترت هذا القسم لأنة يحتوي على أكثر من مجال من ناحية الوظيفة (إداري أو ميداني إذا صح التعبير) لكن صادفتني مشكلة وهي عندما كنت أراسل الجامعات الأمريكية كنت أنظر إلى التخصوصات و أجد أن بعض الجامعات تكتب Industrial Engineering وبعضها تكتب System Engineering وأيضاً أجد أن بعض الجامعات تكتبها معاً Industrial & System Engineering فسؤالي هو ما الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و بين هندسة النظام وما هو الأفضل و الأشمل و هل أستطيع أن أدرسها معاً أم هما نفس الشئ؟

أرجوا من له أي معلومة أن يتفضل مشكوراً بلإجابة على سؤالي !!! 

عبدالإله​


----------



## نظامي (6 مارس 2006)

لا يوجد إختلاف كبير بين التخصصين أخي، الفرق هو في بعض المواد فقط حيث تركز الهندسة الصناعية في المواد المختلفة على الأنظمة الصناعية بينما هندسة النظم لا تركز على نظام معين وإنما على النظمة بشكل عام،.... كخريج متخصص في هندسة النظم من جامعة اريزونا (ورغم ان هذا ضد تخصصي) الا انني انصحك بالتخصص في الهندسة الصناعية.... ليس لانها افضل ولكن لانها معروفة اكثر في البلاد العربية في حال رغبت بالعمل بعد التخرج، ولكن بما انك ستواصل الدراسات العليا فيمكنك التخصص في هندسة النظم، مع العلم انه يمكنكك ايضا دراسة التخصصين في نفس الوقت لانه كما اخبرتك الفرق هو في مواد قليلة جدا..... واذا تريد نصيحة افضل واتمنى انني كنت اعملها.... اذا فكرت تروح اريزونا في تخصص جديد هناك اسمه الادارة الهندسة (engineering management) بامكانك دراستة كتخصص جانبي تأخد عليه شهاده بجانب تخصصك الاصلي بكل سهولة لانه كثير مقارب للهندسة الصناعية .... تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## نظامي (6 مارس 2006)

احب اوضح لك شئ كمان بالمره، تخصص الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة النظم ممكن يختلف اختلاف كبير من جامعة لاخرى في الولايات المتحدة، فيوجد جامعات على سبيل المثال تقسم تخصص الهندسة الصناعية إلى افرع جانبية كأن تخصص في الهندسة الصناعية فرع إدارة مستشفيات او ادارة شركات تقنية مثل جامعة ويسكنسون university of wisconson وجامعة اريزونا الحكومية Arizona state university وبعض الجامعات تدرس الهندسة الصناعية بشكل عام وتركز فقط على التصنيع وطبعا انا هنا اتكلم عن البكالوريوس
واقوى الجامعات في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية 
university of perdue (indiana)
univeristy of wisconson
Arizona state university
university of penselvina(bad spelling)
university of arizon (of course)
وجامعات اخرى بالطبع، وفي هندسة النظم
university of arizona
george mason university
virgina poly. institue of tech.


----------



## Abdulelah (6 مارس 2006)

*شكر و عرفان*

شكراً أخوي Systems على الرد و المعلومات الجيدة و ما قصرت و جعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك.
أخوي ودي أسألك على الجامعات ألي عندها قبول مشروط ( تدرس عندهم اللغة و بعدها تدخل الجامعة بدون TOEFL تشترط عليك أن تنتهي برنامج اللغة بنجاح فقط ثم تدخل الجامعة)
أنا الآن في Seattle أدرس برنامج اللغة في University of Washington فقط. لأن الجامعة لا تملك قبول مشروط لكن تطلب 550 في إختبار TOEFL ولا تدخل الجامعة إلا بعد مرور سنة من حصولك على الدرجة فقط للطلاب الأجانب فلا يوجد حل إلا أن أدخلها إلا بعد الإنتهاء من دراسة سمستر أو فترة زمنية في أي جامعة (دراسة تخصصي وليس اللغة) ثم أحول لها بمعادلة المواد لأن الجامعة قوية في الهندسة و أيضاً المدينة رائعة جداً.
انا الآن أبحث عن جامعات في منطقة فرجينيا أو بالقرب من بوستن لأن لي أقارب هناك.
فأرجو منك مشكوراً مساعدتي في ذلك.

أرجو منك أخوي إذا ما عندك مانع أن تكتب لي بريدك لأني حاولت لكن لم يسمح النضام إلا بعد المشاركتي بـ 25 مشاركة فإذا رغبت أن ترسل إيميلك على رسالة خاصة أكون لك مشكوراً.

أخوك/ عبدالإله


----------



## نظامي (7 مارس 2006)

العفو أخي الكريم،
الصراحة أنا ليس لدي معلومات كثيرة عن جامعات ولايات الساحل الشمالي، خاصة وأنه يوجد هناك جامعات كثيرة جداً. بوستن مثلاً لوحدها يوجد فيها أكثر من عشرين جامعة. بالنسبة لفيرجينيا فيها University of Virginia و Virginia Polytechnic Institute واعتقد انها تعطي القبول المشروط. 
عموماً تقدر لو بامكانك أن تأخذ بعض المواد في ال Community College مثل ال English Writing 101و 102 ثم تحولهم الى الجامعة وهذه اهم مادتين تبين للجامعه أن لغتك صارت جيده.
*****ي هو ghanibaz at yahoo.com


----------



## Abdulelah (7 مارس 2006)

*الله يجزاك خير أخوي نظامي*

شكراً أخوي نظامي وما قصرت و جعلها الله في موازين أعمالك

أخوك/ عبدالإله


----------

